# garage floor paint in NI?



## richie_mck (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone have any recommendations for where to get some garage floor paint in NI and if possible in the L/Derry area. 

B&Q and Homebase do garage floor paint but i dont fancy getting out a mortgage to buy it. I have a double garage and a single garage to do so ill need a good few litres.

Thanks, Richie


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

I have tried several floor paints and to date none of them are worth a damn as they all lift and peel.
I have just bitten the bullet and fitted proper floor tiles.


----------

